# 2007 Sundance 530lp miserly payload (upgrade?)



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Has any one got this model? and is the quoted 220kg payload enough?
We would like to purchase this compact MH but have serious misgivings about being able to stay legal and safe with in the max weight. 
Can the chassis be uprated and replated for maximum load?


----------

